# looking for MkV Chainring pin



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

does anyone know where I can get the pin that screws into the chainring? It's the pin that prevent the chain from being stuck between the crankarm and chainring.

Thanks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I talked to the rep and he suggested you should replace with the chainring, did you brake the pin?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Part number is QC603... if it can help, you can probably order it from any Cannondale dealer.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Dan - is that the part number for the pin or for the chainring?

The history behind this chainring is that I ordered it from my LBS just before they stopped carrying Cannondale. So, the LBS can't help in terms of getting a replacement - but it is a new chainring that has never been mounted/used and the hole for the pin is threaded but there is no pin and does not look like anything has been threaded in it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Just for the pin. The chainrings are KP024 for a 53T-130BCD or KP026 for a Compact 50T-110BCD...

You could maybe find a bolt with the same thread, bolt it in, cut the head off...


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Dan - I may just do that. $10 for the pin sounds a bit much...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Or maybe check if you can take one off an old chainring...


----------

